# Ariel playing with Sabrina



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

The video starts out dark but my hubby came to the rescue and turned the light on. She's a tiny beast!


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS! That is the most adorable thing I've ever seen! You can't honestly think that you aren't going to keep her! I would!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is so cute! I think you need to add her to your clan


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She is cute but is noooooottttt staying. :nono: Actually she's going to another foster home next week. My Min Pin will be having eye surgery and I just want to concentrate on her so no puppy distractions. I'll miss her but she probably won't be coming back to the house. Gotta take care of my geriatric ward ya know.....


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Gawd! She's like a little cartoon doggie. So stinkin cute!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I loooooooooooooove her! So wee and feisty! I'm actually getting sad that you're not closer to me, 'cause if you were I'd come and steal her!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That cuteness was unbearable. Even the sound of their nails on the floor is cute lol. All the little ears flailing around. UGH so cute!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Good lord is she ever cute. I couldn't handle that much cuteness on a regular basis. Also she looks WAY better! Good job foster mama!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Gaah, that was too cute and I so want to beg for her. She's adorable and you've done good with her.


----------

